# [SOLVED] Video Cameras



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking at purchasing a new video camera (camcorder) and just want to get opinions/advice on good brands and what to look out for. I've already done the basic research and had a bit of a look around too. I've mainly been looking at going for a Sony as I've read they're good when it comes to low light recording which I believe is a major area to look out for. I've also been suggested JVC as a top brand. Here are some brief details:

Budget - around $300 AUD
Purpose - general use (family gatherings, birthdays... etc)
Likes - High optical zoom, full HD.

If I think of anything else, I'll post back.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Video Cameras*

Sony, JVC, and Panasonic are what I'd say are the top three. I'd just look at all the ones sold by them that are in your price range, and pick the one with the most features and has the best reviews. Do that and you shouldn't go wrong. I'd personally avoid any that burn direct to DVD, if they even make that style anymore.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Video Cameras*

As above plus, if possible, visit somewhere so you can physically try it in your hands. Check whether it's heavy over a prolonged period, are the buttons within easy reach? Are the features buried under layers of menus? - Some ideas of what to look/feel for :wink:

One thing I will mention though is the audio-recording, if it has external mic-sockets then good - Although my Fuji is designed as a 'Stills' camera, it had HDMI-recording built in but the internal mic picks up the noise from the zoom-motor, which is a real PITA. Most 1/2-decent movie-cams have an extendible mic, so it can be semi-isolated from any mechanical noise from the camera.


----------

